
The Infinity Machine - yters
http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/infinity.html
======
djehuty
The properties of the outcome of a limit function or an infinite series are
known to be, often, different to any finite part of that series or limit.
Check the SEP under "supertasks"

<http://plato.stanford.edu/entries/spacetime-supertasks/>

------
rincewind
Is this machine equivalent to an oracle machine for the halting problem of
turing machines?

~~~
stcredzero
AFAICT, yes.

